# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  What are the benefits of riding a bike over driving a car?

## RAHEN

question is already asked...wat u say...

----------


## villies

Kuch Khas nahi hein jii... bas ye kehsakte hian ke trafic jam ho to  car drive nahi ki jasakti infact bike kelye buhat kum space ki zaroorat hoti hey... thori si jaga bhi miljaye to rider asani se nikal jata hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mujhe bhi yehi faida dekhta hai... :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

welll agree wid you ppl i dont have any bike a bike even i dont know how to ride a bike but after 3rd acccident of mine in pk i am now thinking to own a bike far most it isnt safe but i think car sey behtar hoge secondly it can save a lot of time in heavy and jammed traffic..

----------


## RAHEN

not a bad idea...getting some experience of bike also... :Big Grin:

----------


## AaDi

no traffic jams hassle .. less space required to park .. more speed .. awesome acceleration ..  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

speed is where bikes are excellent... :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

hmm ye traffic jam wala adavntage hai bike se
but bike i tooo unsafe i believe  :Smile: 
i don't want to sit on bike :rnop:

----------


## RAHEN

phir tau aik din bethna chahiye...u will love it..sachi...try tau karo... :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

no ways sis  :Big Grin: 

i don't want to try it, bus Allah bachae bike se  :Smile:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*same villies*

----------


## shankyrhodes

first we have  control of air pressure.  and nothing try this one

----------


## Magic

wow..even though i dont have one...i'll give all those people one good reason to like a bike... :Smile: 
One wouldn't like to go by car if the girl (the one that u like  :Stick Out Tongue: ) is coming with you...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i think that is good enough ...no explanation required for smart people  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tulip

I don't like bikes...they are just good for traffic jams as someone mentioned earlier. And cars are way secure then bikes, good for family and kids. It's horrible to see 2 or 3 kids riding on bikes with their parents and it's very common here in Pakistan.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah true..i have seen many situations out there...where the seat for two (comfortable sitters is being occupied by 4...i have seen many bike accidents...i hope i dont see any more..but overall...driving on a bike has got a sense of independence...where one isnot in the cage like car.

----------


## Tulip

cars are like cages?? hope you are not just referring alto or fx here rahen. And about freedom...well i guess you have to pay a big price for it then.

----------


## dsjeya

bike is for youngsters but risky for the rider
car for family more safe

----------


## porcelein_doll

i like cars.as they r more comfortable.but for fun bikes i like

----------


## RAHEN

accidents are a part of life...tulip..after i had a ride on bike...i really loved it more than cars...yah porcelein and dsjeya are right..with car is good for family over bikes.

----------


## jameswilliam

To ride a bike can help people lose weight in a large extent, additional heat removal. It burns calories, in the overall health and well-being advancing.While, the results of driving, find a parking space is often a daunting task. Bike to this concern, you can link to almost any place you feel you think. Bike is also in the vicinity of the trip the better choice.

----------

